# Thief Pouters



## johnnyksspeedshop

All of my life I raised highfliers, tumblers, homers, rollers, and a variety of show pigeons. One year I rescued a feral pigeon that had soo much drive it would often work stray pigeons and bring them back to the loft. This intrigued me so much that I decided I am going to build a thief pouter loft this spring(i dont currently have pigeons dude to college time restraints). Even though I like all aspects of the breed, their ability to work amazes me. If its not breed to work, then its not a thief pouter to me. The origins of these birds were to seduce or "thief" pigeons back to ones loft, and the captured pigeon would become lunch. To me thats interesting because pigeons are probably the only bird found on every continent, so they could be food for many people. I know it sounds harsh right now, but people had to do what they had to do to survive, and somebody physically inable to go catch/hunt a meal, might be able to raise a pigeon to do the work for him, with minimal cost and such. It slowly progressed into a sport as in Scottland they call it flying the "doos" and people fly their own pouters against other people pouters and try to capture them, wouldnt that be fun(of course in todays day, I would return the bird to the owner)! Anyway, anybody here fly thief pouters, horseman or spanish?


----------



## abisai

Hello WonWord . . . it's nice you have an interest in Pouters. I have a few Spanish Pouters and And other people on this site do as well. However, not many people that I know or even heard of "work" them. They raise them for shows. I recently met a guy from Cuba who did compete with other Pouter fanciers, and he explained the ins and outs as far as the diffrent competitions where over 50 males would fly after and attempt to seduce, and conquer a specific female having a different colored feather in her tail. The winner would bring her back as his own. As I said you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who actually competes in the sport. But many do compete in showing them. In the Yahoo sites you can find a group that is heavily involved with Horseman Theif Pouters - many pics and info. Good Luck . . . Abisai

attachments — Download all attachments View all images 
horse_champ.jpg
21K View Download 

horse_Pageantchamp


----------



## abisai

Woword check out the addy for more info regarding the horse man Theif pouter.

http://www.horsemanthiefpouters.com/index.html

Abisai


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

thanks for the link abisai! actually, there are quite a few people in the US who are breeding them for working that I know of. What you are speaking of when talking about the numerous males chasing the one female are actually sporting pouters (picas), and its a little different then just training birds to work strays and ferals. The activity you speak of is called a suealta and can be seen here:
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_pica.htm
He is just one of numerous people in the US keeping the tradition alive. Also, probably the most well know in the US for Horseman is Will Brown:
http://www.blueridgebiological.com/littleglasgow.htm
There are alot of people working Spanish Thief Pouters also, the man problem is that most the sites are in the Spanish Language, so it is hard to find them and buy working birds. There used to be a spanish thief pouter yahoo group with alot of activity that I was a part of, and it sadly dissapeared. But many of them worked there birds (mainly located in florida and california). On eggbid right now there are 4 jiennense imported from spain for sale, and he sent me pictures and they are awesome looking birds! Even though he said they were bred for working, you never know until you fly them yourself though! What a wonderful breed.


----------



## abisai

wonword . . . the pica link is very interesting, actually that was what the fella from cuba was telling me, 'cept he didn't mention the dying (coloring) of the birds. Ones I have are colillanos very aggressive and territorial. There is a pigeon shop I go to (miami, Florida) that caters to Spanish pouters. I'll ask the owner if there's anyone breeding them for work or sport. 

Thanks


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

abisai said:


> wonword . . . the pica link is very interesting, actually that was what the fella from cuba was telling me, 'cept he didn't mention the dying (coloring) of the birds. Ones I have are colillanos very aggressive and territorial. There is a pigeon shop I go to (miami, Florida) that caters to Spanish pouters. I'll ask the owner if there's anyone breeding them for work or sport.
> 
> Thanks


yeah that would be awesome, and maybe in the future you can help me get/ship some birds to minnesota, as it is hard to come by thief pouters in MN. its cool that you guys have pigeon shops in florida, nothing like that here. one contact named enrique lived in miama and was very knowledgeable about working thief pouters, he sent me a gaditano once, but i only had one so i fly him for awhile and he was eventually eaten by a hawk. too bad i lost his contact info, but he ran some local miami thief pouter websites, one under the name shadowshifter or something, hes a good gy.


----------



## TAWhatley

There were some Thief Pouters at the Los Angeles Pigeon Club Show in September .. I was completely enchanted with these birds. You can find some pictures of them and a short video here: http://www.rims.net/2007LAPCLawnShow/

I also have seen some additional pictures of these birds at the LAPC show on a private site that states the owner name as well as the name of the judge. Let me know if you are interested in any of this information.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

wonword 

what breed of pouter are you looking for? I know 2 people that have horseman pouters. you can also check the yahoo group here is the link 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/thiefpouters/?yguid=303202741
you will need a yahoo account but there free. its a good group of people and they can also help you find breeders of pouters. 

have a good day,
Jennifer


----------



## george simon

There is a good chance that there will be some thief pouters at the PAGEANT OF PIGEONSin November.might be a good time to see a real live thief pouter. The dates for the show areNovember 15,16,17,GEORGE [/COLOR]


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Jennifer, Im not actually looking for birds right now, but will be next year after the new loft is complete. Thanks!
Here are a couple more yahoo groups:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/AllFlyingCroppers/?yguid=151098105
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HorsemanThiefPouters/?yguid=154259930

Loft designs specific to working pouters are much appreciated!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Check out this beautiful Jiennense on eggbid, if they are truly working birds from Spain, then these are the exact type I want in the future.

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1192589633


----------



## horsesgot6

Not Sure About Loft Designs For Them But I'll Ask And See If Anyone I Know Has Any ideas on Them.

Jennifer


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

horsesgot6 said:


> Not Sure About Loft Designs For Them But I'll Ask And See If Anyone I Know Has Any ideas on Them.
> 
> Jennifer


thanks Jennifer, of course it will be for working/flying pouters, not show pouters


----------



## Guest

i too think they are an awesome breed , never seen one in person and always wondered how they would fair flying around with a flock of homers


----------



## richardtheman

Hi, 


I am also interested in that breed! I am so fascinated by them. Infact, two weeks ago I bought a Gaditano from a Miami pet shop. I plan to breed her with my male thief pouter to have good babies! Man, both me and Tripp been working on some projects to make good thieves! the shop owner also gave me some eggs for free. My ferals are currently sitting on them and hopefully they will hatch in a week or two. I will post pics a later time. I do plan to work my birds once the babies are born. I here the Rafeno is the best thief! I ove th Gaditano for it's large crop. Not many people here is into these breeds here except for Abisai and Tripp... I am also a member of that yahoo group. Great people! I found out many info from them. I live here in South Florida, so it is thief Pouter capital!

Maybe when you are read you contact me and I have babies, I can give you. Good luck man. I had to do a lot of research just to get the bird. I love them!!! They are huge and nice looking. Best of all, they do not really fear people. If you touch their cage, they will come to you and bite LOL 


if you need any help or any information, just email me or we can talk here.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

hey, thats great to see you working on them! i love gaditanos also, here are a few pics of my old one


----------



## richardtheman

WOW,

Looks really nice! I saw one like this in the pet shop. I just went with all black in order to mate her with my red/white/bronze cock. I think the babies would come out looking nice. Besides, all the Grizzles were male  


I am beginning to think the Gaditanos are my favorites also. What happened to your birds BTW>?

I just love their


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Yeah, I love black too. But my favorite have to be plain blue bar jiennense. He was eaten by a cooper hawk sadly, he wasnt the quickest bird.


----------



## Pigeon lower

niceeeeeeee


----------



## richardtheman

wonword said:


> Yeah, I love black too. But my favorite have to be plain blue bar jiennense. He was eaten by a cooper hawk sadly, he wasnt the quickest bird.


Sorry to hear that man.....

The jiennense are nice.. My pail is part jiennense and pica. They are lovely birds. But the Rafeno, best thief pouter. They work pretty well. My male poter is pretty active!

I don't know what it is, I just love the Gaditano's large crop. Come to think of it, I like them better than the Horsemans now.


----------



## richardtheman

That Gaditano is really Lovely, I just love that pciture!


----------



## Guest

*Cuban thiefpouters*

There are lots of pigeon shops in miami that have cuban thief pouters but that doesn't mean they are the good ones,the good ones fanciers keep them in their lofts, I've seen lots of them sold for up to a thousand dollars,and with all due respect for the horseman pouter fancy,not even close the cuban thief is a lot better pigeon is hotter and more persistent,I don't know about flying side by side with a homer,but my birds got some homers in my loft too,in other note gaditano is not a good cross,nor is jiennense either,the good one for what I know is Laudino Sevillano


----------



## leo from glasgo

hello if you look up a site called hidden glasgow you will find pictures of dookits (pigeon lofts) were glasgow doo flyers fly there horseman pouters i fly them from a roof crate in glsgow leo from glasgow


----------



## mypigeoncoop

What is the best breed of Thief Pouters?


----------



## blongboy

mypigeoncoop said:


> What is the best breed of Thief Pouters?


i like horseman....they do their thing...but they dont get in to the game too much to be hawk bait.....if you are talking about driving hardcore i like Spanish pouters! i have both!


----------



## mypigeoncoop

blongboy said:


> i like horseman....they do their thing...but they dont get in to the game too much to be hawk bait.....if you are talking about driving hardcore i like Spanish pouters! i have both!


I want a breed that will steal my neighbors rollers, what do you recommend?


----------



## blongboy

mypigeoncoop said:


> I want a breed that will steal my neighbors rollers, what do you recommend?


well are you doing this for fun? or real real! 
if it's for fun a Spanish pouters would work fast..but he might get so into the game your neighbor could just come up and pick him up..without him knowing...for fun so he'll give it back...

if you are stealing for real ...i would say do with a horseman...they are taller skinner and they are hard for hawk to catch....they look like a model.

that what i think
Spanish Picas 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4RKxf62NsI
all male driven to one female ... it like a game

Horseman 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgtCEk_dn58
horseman are good at sealing!


remember color play a important role in this too ... bluebar and bluecheck are the best .. cause if the cock are a different color she might reject him or he have to work harder.

Blong


----------



## mypigeoncoop

Thanks for your help, do you know where I can get any of these two?


----------



## noe213noe323

*spanish pouters*

hi does anyone have any spanish pouters in los angeles .im trying to get a hold of a few


----------



## tpvang

noe213noe323 said:


> hi does anyone have any spanish pouters in los angeles .im trying to get a hold of a few


There used to be a club down in socal dedicated to this breed unfortunately the club is no more. Some people still keep them but they don't work them no more from what I heard. My buddy has some Spanish type in Riverside, but he just flys them for fun.


----------



## PigeonVilla

I would love to get me a nice working pair or two of those Thief Pouters here , theres so many lost birds around here every year it would be awesome to pull in some of the great looking youngbirds each year .


----------



## Gxx16

Anybody on this chat still raises or know anyone that has thief pouters or spanish breeds? I'm new to this page so trying to get in contact with pouter breeders.


----------



## Youssef06

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Yeah, I love black too. But my favorite have to be plain blue bar jiennense. He was eaten by a cooper hawk sadly, he wasnt the quickest bird.


Hi ! Do you still have birds ?


----------



## Youssef06

Youssef06 said:


> Hi ! Do you still have birds ?


I live I. Boston and no one near me raise working pigeons. But I feel like more people should do it . I’m setting up a coop and would love to have some of your breed


----------

